# We have done it :D



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just placed an order last night with McMurray (thanks for all the information about them)

We got
5 leghorns
5 blue silkie bantam
10 mille fleur bantams
5 americana's
and also 10 ducks (rouen)

We have had chickens before but did not have a good place for them so because of the neighbors dog and wildlife we have lost all of them....so...lesson learned!!!

My husband is making plans to build a REAL hen house and run for the chickens. We are really excited to have fresh eggs again!!!

As for the ducks...we have a pond with ALOT of "hiding" places for them....also we are going to turn our old "chicken coop" into a "sleeping area" for the ducks to use. We plan on all of them to be as free range as possible but have a place to lock them up at night and when we go out of town.

This forum has helped ALOT for me to learn (and I am still reading) as much as I can to have happy, healthy birds!!!! Thank yall so much for everyone of yall sharing your experience so that folks like me can learn!!! I really appreciate all of it!!! Any further information or pointers are GREATLY welcomed also !! 

Looking forward to our new "babies" to arrive...expected date is from Monday the 18 to Thursday the 21....I will post pictures when our babies get here....

YAY so excited!!!! Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats! Ordering new babies is always fun. I just placed my order with Cackle this morning, now I cant wait to get them.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Oooh congratulations! How wonderful! I have silkies also you will just love them! The very best part is getting that early morning phone call from the post office to pick up your chicks! You will love it! The night before I could hardly sleep! Then once your holding that peeping box it's more exciting than Christmas day! They grow so fast! My youngest are now going on 5 weeks! They are getting taller and sprouting head feathers! They are silkies. I have a small flock of four silkies. It will be so much fun for you! After a few days start to handle them daily and they will become tame. I wish you the best and show us lots of pictures ok.


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks I look forward to the fun  We have owned chickens just not silkies yet....it will be a new experience


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

That is so exciting. Keep us updated with lots of photos.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats! You are gonna love the silkies. They are addicting, just saying. Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrat's on the soon to be new arrivals! So much fun they are!!! Can't wait to meet them myself via lots of pictures!


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

oh how exciting, cant wait to see pictures of the new chicks...ahh this is the life isnt it, to get so giddy over baby chickens...


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

We got the phone call from the post office....chicks are here!!! Cant wait to go get them!!!! I will post pictures later


----------



## fodderfeed (Feb 14, 2013)

It never gets old the kids get excited every time we order new chicks or incubate them! You'd swear it was Christmas morn! Not that we adults get excited! lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Chickprepper69 said:


> We got the phone call from the post office....chicks are here!!! Cant wait to go get them!!!! I will post pictures later


You got allot there. I can't imagine the feeling of going to go pick up boxes of many assorted hatchlings. Excited for y'all!!! Pics pics pics! Lol


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Too cute! Congrats, must be very chirpy in your house lol where's the ducky's?.


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Too cute! Congrats, must be very chirpy in your house lol where's the ducky's?.


Actually it is kinna quite they are all alseep now LOL 

Ducks are being shipped later....did not have enough in stock when we ordered  But kinna good in a way...lets me get use to these guys first


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Must be tired from the commute. Plus after all that finally getting to eat and drink and be all comfy and warm. Lol


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, my wife and I got 13 new chicks. They are a week old and doing great. We got 8 from Tractor Supply and 5 from local feed store. Three are bantam, 3 are Cornish Rock, 2 Pullets, these came from tractor supply, not sure of sex or breed. The 5 from feed store are 2 Americana pullets and 2 Buff Orpington pullets and 1 Buff Roo. We are excited to see what the others end up being.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh so cute!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The little black one looks like either a barred rock or a black sex link. If it is then its a 'roo...


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is sad around here this morning  Woke up to one of our red leghorns not making it through the night


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

So sorry Chickprepper. =(


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

CUTE chick pics!!!! LOVE them!!!!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Chickprepper69 said:


> We got the phone call from the post office....chicks are here!!! Cant wait to go get them!!!! I will post pictures later


Cool...ill be waiting for pics!!!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

RiverOtter54 said:


> Cool...ill be waiting for pics!!!


Ohh crap..you have them...i suck at forum navigation..lol


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Chickprepper69 said:


> It is sad around here this morning  Woke up to one of our red leghorns not making it through the night


Sorry for your loss!!! It is hard for them tiny chicks being shipped. They go straight from egg to drying off then to being boxes for shipping immediately. Then there's also that crazy and bumpy and loud plain ride. Not to mention the temp changes. Then lastly getting trampled on too by the others. Watch them closely if you see others that may be ill you'll have to separate them and nurse them back to better health depending what's a matter. Again sorry, and I hope for the best in the rest of your cute flock!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss :"(. Hope the others do well!


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks yall...it was sad waking up to see that  I hope the rest are fine...we will see...I did pick up some antibotics from tractor supply to put in their water...just in case  

They seem to be doing ok...starting to scratch around in the "tub" we have them in...watching their temp and making sure they are not trampling over each other


----------

